# need some pricing help



## homerepairguy (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey all, this is my first post here, I've gotten away from being a hourly guy to my own guy, and have some pricing questions..
What the heck is are the going rates for hanging and finishing in the Ann Arbor/ SW detroit area? I just want to be able to compete on some jobs...
thanks


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

you'll have to figure out pricing on your own bud like everyone else. no one is going to tell you what to bid jobs at.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

start out with prices you think are safe. after a few bids, you will find out what the local prices are.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

This is cut from a standard pricing lock script

Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the members of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread -*Pricing, Estimating, Success*

DrywallTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential drywall industries.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Thought it worked for this one too. :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> This is cut from a standard pricing lock script
> 
> Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the members of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread -*Pricing, Estimating, and Success*
> 
> DrywallTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential drywall industries.


aaahhhh!!!! don't click the link,it takes you to paint talk


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> aaahhhh!!!! don't click the link,it takes you to paint talk


Naww, I changed it to the one on CT, don't want to send the riff raff to PT lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

tree-fiddy


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

To compete in this market, estimate the hours you think the job will take, and multiply by your desired hourly rate. Then figure out material costs and add it all up. Once you've got some good solid numbers that will pay you fairly and cover all of your insurance, comp. exemption, fuel, vehicle depreciation, taxes, etc......chop that number in half and submit your bid:laughing:


----------

